# '85 UrQuattro on Ebay



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

_Modified by garrege at 10:58 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

drolling, crying,weeping, i want, I NEED THIS!!!


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (eurowner)*

_Modified by garrege at 10:58 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (garrege)*

Georgous car







Good luck with the sale, the 85's are the best


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Looks excellent!

_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_the 85's are the best of the US models









Fixed that for you


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Nice car!, but the '85's were not fully galvinized, every car seems to be diferent, and mine was just galvinized on the hood, front fenders, and doors.


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

_Modified by garrege at 10:59 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## dc_ben (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: '85 UrQuattro on Ebay (garrege)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garrege* »_My baby has been posted for sale.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem

-geoff

Wow. Wow. Wow!
I'm in the process of selling my VW R32 (to buy an 85 quattro)...I won't have the cash to buy your ride before the eBay auction runs out, but I'm seriously interested. Send me an IM if the auction ends without hitting your reserve. I would love to talk to you about buying that incredibly sweet ride!
Ben
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: '85 UrQuattro on Ebay (dc_ben)*

_Modified by garrege at 10:59 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: '85 UrQuattro on Ebay (garrege)*

So what do you plan on moving on to if you sell your car??


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: '85 UrQuattro on Ebay (Sepp)*

_Modified by garrege at 10:59 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: '85 UrQuattro on Ebay (garrege)*

Bravo to you for being a responsible person.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I couldn't do it.


----------



## wrcspz (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: '85 UrQuattro on Ebay (garrege)*

Where's the car? It's off eBay now, but it ended early..........


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: '85 UrQuattro on Ebay (wrcspz)*

_Modified by garrege at 10:59 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## wrcspz (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: '85 UrQuattro on Ebay (garrege)*

Dang!!







I would have gone to 22K for that car!! Good luck, it's a very nice car!


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: '85 UrQuattro on Ebay (wrcspz)*

_Modified by garrege at 11:00 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: '85 UrQuattro on Ebay (garrege)*

I'm glad it's going to a good home.


----------

